# Who is going to Califur?



## quwequwe (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm really excited and just curious who else I might see there XD I'll only be there Saturday sadly! But I'm trying really hard to get at least a head done to maybe wear there if I feel brave enough haha!


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Im not.


----------



## OggyWolf (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll be attending as always. I'm really looking forward to this year it's going to be a blast!

The theme is Post Apocalypse, and with some major productions in the works for both FNL and the Cabaret it's not to be missed!

I have seen a few sneak peeks of concepts for both FNL and the Cabaret that are
going to knock your socks off. Both shows with be quite amazing this year! I
really don't know how they can fit that much awesome into these shows, both
staffs work so hard!If you love to laugh, and see a bit of murr.... then I say
go to both.

The Apocalypse Dinner is something that I will FOR SURE book this year. The menu
looks amazing, and I know that our GOH Mitti ( Touch My Badger) will be
attending as well. These dinners are well worth attending as the Hotel's formal
dining is quite amazing.

THE CONBOOK AND SHIRTS! Let me just start by saying HOLY COW! Mitti has been
creating some amazing works for all of these and I love the way they are coming
out. Creepy... amazing and full of awesome!I'm quite happy to be working with
her this year, as her art is out of this world and she is quite the awesome
artist.

Ladies and Gentlefurs, this is a con were we encourage people to dress up! Post
Apocalypse is all about using what you can find to make what you need. I want to
see people come up with ideas that will blow my mind. Suiters and non suiters a
like. 

Make sure you register soon! Prices for con are always on the rise and it is
important to reg as soon as possible!

<3 OggyWolf Califur Staffer


----------



## OggyWolf (Feb 10, 2011)

Califur's website is now live. 
www.califur.com

Please make sure to register before pieces go up. The convention is set for June 3-5th!

Hope to see you all there!

If you have any questions feel free to ask away, I check back on this thread often.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm going and all registered. :3  Hope to see some people there.


----------



## Delta (Feb 15, 2011)

I actually might get to go this year, depends on when I make it back to SD.


----------



## smkbune (Feb 16, 2011)

i am ...  already reserved my room..


----------



## Nishi (Feb 19, 2011)

I believe I am!
Though, the site says there are different prices depending on what day you go in, but when I go to register there are only three options, standard, promo, and patron. Whaaat happened there? D:
I wanna hear more about parking once they put that up. When I went last time I believe I was charged something ridiculous like $18 for a few hours of parking. Might just get dropped off, thankful I live close to this one. 8D


----------



## Monster. (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm on the fence about this one. I really want to, but my funds are really low at the moment. :[


----------



## Nishi (Feb 19, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I'm on the fence about this one. I really want to, but my funds are really low at the moment. :[


 
Haha, hopefully it's not bad to say here, but this convention is the smallest one I've gone too, and it's also the most expensive. At least for a one-dayer like me. 8D Anime Expo and Comic Con are way more than just a little hotel, they have plenty of furries that go, and they're somehow cheaper. 8D At least by a bit.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 19, 2011)

Nishi said:


> Haha, hopefully it's not bad to say here, but this convention is the smallest one I've gone too, and it's also the most expensive. At least for a one-dayer like me. 8D Anime Expo and Comic Con are way more than just a little hotel, they have plenty of furries that go, and they're somehow cheaper. 8D At least by a bit.


But I literally have no money to spend. :[ Even for _one day_.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 20, 2011)

I would, but... It's in Irvine, CA. I have no conventional way to get to SoCal, I'm broke like whoa, and I wouldn't be able to convince a victim (friend), to drive me there. So I'll just pass and wait till either 1.) The high-speed rail is finally being made and done. or 2.) wait till a closer convention (in this case FurCon) begins next year...though I still have my eyes set on WonderCon for this year.*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Further_Confusion*


----------



## OggyWolf (Feb 20, 2011)

Parking: Parking is actually cheap as heck if you are staying at the hotel. I forked out well over 150 last year to park at Further Confusion. By far more than I have ever paid for parking for Califur. Further Confusions parking was so bad, this year I flew and took a taxi to avoid it. :O

 You can peep the parking policy for the Califur hotel, on the hotel's main page. 

@Nishi: Not bad at all to say! Usually I tell people that want to go one day only to register way early so they get the discount price and spend less. The closer you wait to con, the more it is. We try and keep our smaller con feel, and pack it full of awesome production stuff. No use going to a massive con with nothing to do. We have major productions lined up this year. FNL and the Cabaret are both going to knock your socks off. 

Lots of rumors floating around about what both are working on. All this Wolf/Raven can say is you're going to have to go to the shows to see it. X3 I plead the 5th on anything else in its regard.

As for comparing the price to Anime Expo and Comic Con, I have been going to those cons for yeaaaaars as well. The price of those cons has stayed about the same as it was when they were smaller cons. Conventions as a whole try to make it as cheap as possible and give you a good bang for your buck. 

I've been to cons that have cost 200+ to attend. *Cough*Blizzcon*Cough*


----------



## OggyWolf (Feb 23, 2011)

Dates for the con, as well as other information:

Califur 2011: Post Apocalypse!

start date:	Friday, June 03, 2011 
end date:	Sunday, June 05, 2011
where:	Irvine Marriott
address:	18000 Von Karman Avenue Irvine, CA 92612

Description
Califur (CF) is a convention that succeeded the long-running ConFurence (the first furry convention) as the annual furry event of Southern California. With a diverse audience, Califur provides just as diverse programing. Reoccurring events include: Pet Auction, Cabaret, Live DJ'ed dances, table top gaming and video gaming, Fursuit parade, P.A.N.T Panel, Fursuit Panels and FNL (Furry Night Live).


----------

